# What indoor racking do you use to stable your horses??



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

I know some cobble together 2x4s, some lean them against the walls or hang them from the ceiling on hooks, pulleys, etc. The design of the PVC rack at UtahMountainbiking is creative :thumbsup: but I would like to hear any other ideas out there. I am curious as to what you guys do to support multiple bikes in their upright position indoors? Have you welded racks? attached 2x4 or 2x6 creations to the wall studs, fork mounts to the floor? 

I welded EMT and copper to angle brackets to make custom fork mounts. I screwed them to a 2x6 and it worked well.

I would be interested to know and see some photos if anyone is game? If this is too lame, you can take this off forum and PM me. I have searched, and searched, and..... Sorry if I missed a thread. If so, please direct me to it....


Thanks and let's hear about your stabling ideas.

A.


----------



## herothedog (Aug 24, 2009)

I use a length of electrical conduit tie wrapped to some hooks.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Very slick! Thank you. I have a closet rod under my staircase that I can fit 3-4 bikes on that I've used that same way. Nice bikes.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I did the hooks in the wall thing for years, even had bikes hanging upside down from the ceiling once when I had a 10 foot ceiling apartment. Then I bought myself one of these Swagman Hang It Bike Racks, no more holes...I can move them when I need to...even works with a stipple ceiling if you pad the top with a towel. I plan on buying another since this is the best solution I have found to date, I was going to buy one of those ceiling mount pulley rope thingies but this beats em hands down.

https://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302692829&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442620856

https://www.amazon.com/Swagman-Hang-It-Bike-Hanger/dp/B000GTNIQI

Truly a great product, I have my Trek Session 88DH and Titus Loco Moto hanging from it in my office and it could easily take more weight if needed. I could not find anything as useful or as sturdy for $70 ($37.42 USD from Amazon). The tube ratchets for adjusting length and then the tube rotates to tighten against the ceiling, simple!


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

This is my garage on an organized day.

I used 2" EMT conduit to make a "closet rod" spanning the garage door track, and bent 1/4" steel rod into hangers that can slide around as needed. Kind of like a tie rack for bikes.

The two small K2 kids bikes are supported in a bike rack I knocked together with 1x3 pine.

The really cool bikes (mine, of course) are hanging from an Ultimate (now Feedback Sports) 4-bike stand.

Everything else ends up on the floor or stuffed up out of reach until I get it down for the kids (and then it's on the floor again).


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone else have anything built out of wood or welded steel that sits in the basement to serve as a rack? I saw a rack once built into a wall, tied to the studs with a 'shelf' on top for gear. Very creative and great for space savings but now I can't recall where I ever saw it.

Thanks and Happy New Year to all. 2010 will be the best yet - I promise.

A.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

for what it is worth...I thought of building my own rack but once i started adding up the costs i quickly found out that it was not worth it to build one and purchased something. Unless you are going to do the 'closet' rack as shown in some of the above pictures I would really be surprised if you can get away less then or equal to what you can buy (of course this is assuming that you are not a welder or woodworker by trade and have all the materials laying around as scrap).


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

neex said:


> Does anyone else have anything built out of wood or welded steel that sits in the basement to serve as a rack? I saw a rack once built into a wall, tied to the studs with a 'shelf' on top for gear. Very creative and great for space savings but now I can't recall where I ever saw it.
> 
> Thanks and Happy New Year to all. 2010 will be the best yet - I promise.
> 
> A.


No pics, but a friend of mine made something similar to what you are describing. He mounted a shelf about 2' deep, mounted around 6+' high along one garage wall. He hangs bikes (perpendicular to the wall) from regular hooks underneath the shelf and has storage space above them. Not a difficult project, just plywood and 2x4's.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

here's mine. room for 5 bikes hanging. just made from scrap wood and rubber coated hooks.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

I use a Loft-A-Way stand (or whatever its called) from Performance, but I only have two at the moment.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I lean them against each other until one eventually touches the wall...


----------



## Aron_F (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a ceiling mounted bike lifts I got from costco online. $14.99 each. Works really good, it frees up some precious garage space.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is one of mine, a free-standing rack that can get two layers of bikes stored without interfering with the garage door.










The garage setup is a lot different now, but here's an idea if you can't bolt anything to the ceiling or walls.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

...and I thought I had a sickness.....

lol


Nice rack nonethless. Very clean.

A.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Usually my horses just come in when they want to, but when they do, it's a 20 X 28 stable that's somewhat acclimatable. It's usually around 60* (+/- 20* ) and they always have enough feed and water. :thumbsup:


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

I use these: https://www.instructables.com/id/Foldaway-bike-racks/










-Joe


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*The barn*

For me and the missus.

First one (on the wall) is the current setup. The other one was what we had at our previous house.

JMJ


----------



## jrabikerepair (Dec 29, 2009)

These are very similar to street racks. I have a few and i love them. Also, easy to disassemble and bring along when you go on vacation and need a place to stand up bikes...
http://www.hollywoodracks.com/specialty-racks/PS6-parking-stand.htm


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I have some floor space to dedicate to storage, so I use the free-standing roller stands.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

FKMTB07 said:


> This is one of mine, a free-standing rack that can get two layers of bikes stored without interfering with the garage door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, very nice! Can I get your address?


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's an simple, easy project.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok. Here is the cat's meow and it could be designed to 'lock' for security also. You could really even cut a recess into you ceiling and colour match the bottom so it virtually disappears. Anyway, maybe I'm the only one seeing potential with this.

http://www.youtube.com/user/wefromo

Thoughts?? Anyone want to try to build this? Obviously not to patent it or steal this guy's idea but just to make it workable? I guess it's a gear reduction box or unpowered motor being driven and a few bushings. You could weld this up with bed frames I would think. Wow. I love this concept!

A.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

neex said:


> Ok. Here is the cat's meow and it could be designed to 'lock' for security also. You could really even cut a recess into you ceiling and colour match the bottom so it virtually disappears. Anyway, maybe I'm the only one seeing potential with this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/wefromo
> 
> ...


Why not just throw your bikes in a pile on the floor? This device does the same thing, only raises the pile over your head.


----------



## jrabikerepair (Dec 29, 2009)

neex said:


> Ok. Here is the cat's meow and it could be designed to 'lock' for security also. You could really even cut a recess into you ceiling and colour match the bottom so it virtually disappears. Anyway, maybe I'm the only one seeing potential with this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/wefromo
> 
> ...


Gee Whiz! Look at the Bicycles!  No way I could get my car in this garage... don't we all face this problem? Cars go outside, bicycles go inside...


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry of this is a dumb question I'm still kind of a noob....

But I saw in a few of these pictures that people were hanging their bikes from their wheels and I believe that one had the bikes hanging from their seat...hanging a bike like this wont tweak the bike at all? It wont hurt my baby?


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

moutainkiller said:


> Sorry of this is a dumb question I'm still kind of a noob....
> 
> But I saw in a few of these pictures that people were hanging their bikes from their wheels and I believe that one had the bikes hanging from their seat...hanging a bike like this wont tweak the bike at all? It wont hurt my baby?


No worries, little nooblet...

The wheels are strong enough to hold up a couple of hundred pounds of rider (smashing into rocks and stuff). You're not going to hurt anything by hanging the bike from a wheel.

Same goes for the seat. You can sit on it, so it is also plenty strong enough if you want to hang the bike from it. And...same goes for the seatpost...most bike stands hold the bike by the seatpost. You can spin the bike around 360 degrees (if your stand allows that) and it's not going to do one thing bad to the seatpost or the seat tube. Pretty much the same for the rest of the bike..just stay away from the cables/hoses/derailleurs/levers. But cranks/handlebars/frame tubes...all have been used to support the bike at some time or another.

There are some myths about disk brakes and hanging bikes--that you can't/shouldn't store the bike upside down/front up/front down/whatever. All bunk. The disk brakes are sealed up tight. If they get funky after being inverted, you've got air in them and they need to be bled. Rear shocks can be mounted in any position (up/down/sideways) so they are not a problem. Some forks are said to actually benefit from being inverted before being used, since it gets some oil up near the seals. But I doubt that there is any modern fork that you can hurt by storing upside down/sideways/or any other way.

Happy noobing!


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Dad Man Walking said:


> No worries, little nooblet...
> 
> The wheels are strong enough to hold up a couple of hundred pounds of rider (smashing into rocks and stuff). You're not going to hurt anything by hanging the bike from a wheel.
> 
> ...


That all makes sense I probably could have just thought about it a little harder and figured it out, haha but oh well. Thanks for the info, its much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

4JawChuck said:


> I did the hooks in the wall thing for years, even had bikes hanging upside down from the ceiling once when I had a 10 foot ceiling apartment. Then I bought myself one of these Swagman Hang It Bike Racks, no more holes...I can move them when I need to...even works with a stipple ceiling if you pad the top with a towel. I plan on buying another since this is the best solution I have found to date, I was going to buy one of those ceiling mount pulley rope thingies but this beats em hands down.
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302692829&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442620856
> 
> ...


you're very convincing! just ordered one off amazon for $55 shipped USD.


----------



## bequettc1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there any risk to hydraulic brakes if you hang a bike from its front tire?


----------



## herothedog (Aug 24, 2009)

bequettc1 said:


> Is there any risk to hydraulic brakes if you hang a bike from its front tire?


There shouldn't be if they have been properly bled and there is no air in the lines.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

herothedog said:


> There shouldn't be if they have been properly bled and there is no air in the lines.


Tru dat...They are totally sealed up, so there is nowhere for anything going to go no matter how you hang the bike. One of my favorite questions, along with "will it hurt the wheels if I hang the bike from them?"


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Dad Man Walking said:


> But I doubt that there is any modern fork that you can hurt by storing upside down/sideways/or any other way.


From 2006 & later White Bros. Magic 80/100 manual:
_It is not recommended that your IMV damper fork be stored upside-down.
This may cause the oil to drain from the IMV damper system and result in a
temporary loss of the IMV threshold. If the fork is stored upside-down, the IMV
threshold should be able to be restored by pumping the fork several times to full
bottom out or after a short period of normal riding._

From 2006 Rock Shox Reba manual:
_WHEN STORING A BICYCLE OR FORK UPSIDE-DOWN OR ON ITS SIDE, OIL SEALED IN THE
UPPER TUBE CAN COLLECT ABOVE THE MOTION CONTROL DAMPER ASSEMBLY. UPON RETURNING THE
BICYCLE/FORK TO A NORMAL RIDING POSITION, INITIAL PERFORMANCE OF THE MOTION CONTROL SYSTEM MAY
BE LESS THAN OPTIMAL. TO QUICKLY RETURN THE FORK TO PROPER PERFORMANCE, RETURN THE FORK TO
'OPEN' POSITION AND CYCLE THE FORK THROUGH ITS TRAVEL 10-20 TIMES._

I only know of these two because I own both of them. Sounds like it doesn't do any permanent damage, but it might be good to check your fork manual before hanging your bike upside down so you know what to expect.
Andy


----------

